# Positions and female orgasm



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

I can only achieve orgasm if I'm in a certain position. (i.e. arched back, legs TOGETHER). 

For obvious reasons it would be great to climax with legs apart. Don't know if other females have just the one position in which they can orgasm or if they can achieve it in a variety of positions. Do enlgihten me.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Umm, Does no replies mean I am the only female to have one position, and one only, in which they can orgasm?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I can tell you one of my favorite positions is when my husband sits on the edge of the bed and I straddle him. In control the pace, angle and depth, makes it easy to O.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Straddling him, like Dawn, works for me too. Only, I prefer him sitting in a chair. That way my legs are free to help me maneuver as necessary, rather than wrapped round him on the bed. Both work well though. 

However, I orgasm in more than just that position. I'm afraid I'm not able to visualize "_I can only achieve orgasm if I'm in a certain position. (i.e. arched back, legs TOGETHER)._" Are you on your back or your knees? Just wondering, as it might be one of the regularly recommended positions for optimum G-spot or A-spot access. At any rate, that's what it is for you. That position permits easy access to your most sensitive area(s). I talked about the G-spot in my response here. You can read that to become familiar with the G-spot and likely discover you CAN cum in more than just one position.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Dawn - I'm jealous - as I generally don't find it "easy to o". Maybe someday! 



Susan2010 said:


> However, I orgasm in more than just that position. I'm afraid I'm not able to visualize "_I can only achieve orgasm if I'm in a certain position. (i.e. arched back, legs TOGETHER)._" Are you on your back or your knees?


It seems that no matter how close I am to orgasm I just cannot get there unless and until I change from whatever other position I am in to put my legs together and arch my back (by arch my back I mean I raise/angle my hips somewhat). As long as I can arch my back and close my legs, I can orgasm lying on on my back or side or on my knees. I can never orgasm during intercourse or oral and I've only ever had clitoral orgasms. Thanks for your G spot link.

Another thing I find is that having a full bladder sometimes helps me get to orgasm easier/gets me in the mood. (At times I'll deliberately not pee before getting into bed.) I think maybe the bladder presses against the clitoris when it's full or something.


----------



## Advice_Seeker (Apr 26, 2010)

"I can never orgasm during intercourse or oral and I've only ever had clitoral orgasms."
What's the difference?!?!?


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Advice_Seeker said:


> "I've only ever had clitoral orgasms."
> What's the difference?!?!?


I think I've read somewhere that g-spot orgasms are more intense than cliroral orgasms.

Back orgasm positions, I'm starting to wonder if perhaps it could be a mental thing with me needing to close my legs to orgasm "good girls should keep their legs closed" type of thing.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

So, you actually find pleasure with your legs closed?

Interesting. I kinda always thought anatomically women found it more pleasurable to spread eagle. But maybe it is mental like you say.

The easiest position for me to orgasm (yes, guys have difficulty sometimes too) is with my partner on her stomach, legs closed and me straddling. The one change from legs spread (doggie) to closed really makes the difference too.

It's entirely a "penile-centric" position and you don't get the overall body contact like you do in missionary but overall, it produces that sensation of deepness and enclosure the man likes (and a little snugness).

I find the most difficult actually is female atop. . .but that's an advantageous thing becuase it prolongs the experience.

Just keep repositioning your partner and changing the angle.

Happy humping.


----------



## Advice_Seeker (Apr 26, 2010)

Well i'm still not sure of the difference really. Perhaps i've only ever had one type?


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm NOT the only one.

Thanks for the PM.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife comes the quickest when she is on her side and I am thrusting from behind (kinda doggie style lying down) using a small vibrator on her clit, but she can have an orgasm in just about every position we've tried.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

I know women who can only orgasm if they scream, loudly, at the top of their lungs  and some that can only acheive it on their stomachs. Everyone has something that works for them.

My only curiosity is the pee factor. A common feeling right before orgasm is the sensation to pee, and closing of the legs is a common way to stop oneself from peeing.

And don't take this the wrong way but going to bed with a full bladder on purpose would seem to indicate the pee is also related to your current mental method of orgasm.

Such as a fear of letting loose to orgasm and accidentally peeing or confusing the sensation to pee with the orgasm itself.

Even during a uteral orgasm when a ton of fluid is released and soaks the bedsheets, none of it is urine.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

chefmaster said:


> I know women who can only orgasm if they scream, loudly, at the top of their lungs  and some that can only acheive it on their stomachs. Everyone has something that works for them.


I was just talking to my husband about this tonight.

The louder I moan, the more excited I become!

I don't come, I just enjoy sex this way!

But my husband comes very fast when I moan! Sometimes I can't have enough, he comes, I still want more!


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I was just talking to my husband about this tonight.
> 
> The louder I moan, the more excited I become!
> 
> ...


I am the same way when I am....um taking care of myself.
If I start to moan, I will cum quicker. If I am holding it back, I can't cum at all.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

No problem to come by moaning or not moaning.
Most positions are ok for me to O. 
I like woman on top so I control the speed to get the O I need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. In Love..But (Jan 11, 2011)

Me on top -great.
Doggiestyle while stimulating clit - excellent!
*The best sensation is when you are having sex and your partner gives you an unexpected sensation, such as squeezing your nipples. You will have the best orgasm instantely.


----------



## KortneyLuv (Jan 13, 2011)

How can you come w/your legs together? Strange, I like them wide apart bent and lifted.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

How come no one mentioned standing positions? I never understand this, is it too tiring for men? Then do it against a wall or having some support which will ease off on the back/arms. 

For women - how come none of you like it? =/


----------



## lunalady (Aug 11, 2010)

I posted a question on this a while ago. I can only come if I'm on top, or in the missionary position. I was able to reach O just once in the doggy position (we tried hundreds of times). I think it's fairly normal for women not to be able to orgasm in just any position.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Doggy style hurts.

Husband likes it it missionary and then while still inside me he lifts me on top of him and him below me and then he...you know.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can orgasm in Missionary, Cowgirl and another where he is sitting up on the bed with his back against the wall -his legs straddled while I go up & down on him -closest to "Mastery -Kneeling" position in link below, also the "Butterfly". Many Names to different positions here Check it out. Can read stories of how others enjoy them also. 

All Sex Positions


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Proves everyone is different that's all!! 

My wife is almost only through direct clitoral stimulation with her fingers while I'm penetrating her. 

The key is her fingers not me penetrating though 

We can count on 1 hand the amount of orgasms she has had through intercourse alone.


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

I can orgasm almost every time I'm on top. Husband prefers this position because of easier access to my breasts and because he enjoys my orgasms. Missionary and doggy do nothing for me at all, orgasm wise. 

I wonder if preference for one position or another has anything to do with masturbation habits. I learned to masturbate on my stomach and with my legs pretty much closed...it took me years of having sex beore I could have an orgasm with my legs open, I think because of that.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

*I had the same problem for many years. One position that works for me is missionary but with both partners stretching their legs straight out. Then with me rubbing myself at the same time, to get "there."*


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I can only O when I am on top.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm, my gal can orgasm in any position we face eachother. Especially missionary with legs up almost as if she is folded in two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> How come no one mentioned standing positions? I never understand this, is it too tiring for men? Then do it against a wall or having some support which will ease off on the back/arms.
> 
> For women - how come none of you like it? =/


I am 6'3", my wife is 5'3". Standing positions are very difficult and uncomfortable for me.


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

pulse, you are NOT alone!! I can only have an orgasm with my legs out straight (they can be slightly apart) but my butt and leg muscles have to be clenched super tight. I'm pretty sure my back arches too now that you mention it. I cannot orgasm on top, during doggie, or with my legs around his waist. Just doesn't happen when my legs are bent. We do use different positions, but when we're both close, I lay on my back, hubby enters and I close my legs. I think it makes it a little tighter for him too so he doesn't complain! At this point I stimulate my clitoris with my hand and tighten my butt and leg muscles until we both orgasm together. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait...what...???

Women can orgasm?

and there is more than one position........?


I must find my wife and research these things. Immediately!

LOL


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> So, you actually find pleasure with your legs closed?
> 
> Interesting. I kinda always thought anatomically women found it more pleasurable to spread eagle. But maybe it is mental like you say.
> 
> ...


That's our current favorite position right now also. H says the same thing, it feels deep and snug, and for me he hits just the right spots. We finish this way more than half the time right now because it feels so awesome! 

Strangely he loves girl on top, but can't last long. I hear I'm suppose to be able to O that way, but can't usually.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I find it hard to come doggie style because my back is arched and my clit is more tucked into my body. I have to use a vibrator or vigorous clit rubbing to get there even though I love doggie because it makes me feel super hot. I also find that when my hips are jutting out, I feel more pleasure. I think anatomically for me, legs closer together and hips thrust forward feels the most intense. Legs open and hips arched towards the back feels less pleasurable.

However, I can come in many different positions. Some are just easier than others. Thanks to my husband, I can also come through just intercourse which feels amazing.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

We tried a new one today. She was sitting on a bench (about the same height as a couch, but firmer, so she didn't sink in). I knelt in front of her and entered. She put her legs on my shoulders. She was just a little higher than I and I think the upthrust really hit her g-spot. It only took her about 2 or 3 minutes to come and it was incredible. I was so turned on because she was that I came quickly after, while she was at the end of hers. After I came, she couldn't even stand it for me to move in and out slowly, she was so sensitive.
We're going to do that one again!


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

OP - you may like this idea - sitting on the edge of a bed or couch with your legs straight out in front of you, slightly parted, with your back flat on the bed or if you are on the coach, leaning back against the back pillows. Have your husband enter you while keeping his legs closed. Because of the position you will be super tight and your clit will be thrust outward from being on the edge of the bed/couch and it will get lots of rubbing from his pubic bone. Excellent!


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> Wait...what...???
> 
> Women can orgasm?
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Get busy!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Its all about the clitoral stimulation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> How come no one mentioned standing positions? I never understand this, is it too tiring for men? Then do it against a wall or having some support which will ease off on the back/arms.
> 
> For women - how come none of you like it? =/


i like it.

I like any position really, but bent over table or anything from behind is great and that is also standing. I also love sex in the shower and that is also standing.

His fav position at the moment is me laying on the bed facing him, with him standing and my legs over his shoulders, he likes to grab legs and ankles, what can i say.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by RandomDude View Post
> How come no one mentioned standing positions? I never understand this, is it too tiring for men? Then do it against a wall or having some support which will ease off on the back/arms.
> 
> For women - how come none of you like it? =/


I am a full 12 inches taller than her, so standing is VERY uncomfortable for me. I've done it until she gets off, then we have to change.


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

OhGeesh said:


> Proves everyone is different that's all!!
> 
> My wife is almost only through direct clitoral stimulation with her fingers while I'm penetrating her.
> 
> ...


Same here! But don't kid yourself OhGeesh, you play a HUGE role in the intense pleasure of the orgasm by doing your part! :smthumbup:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

DanF said:


> My wife comes the quickest when she is on her side and I am thrusting from behind (kinda doggie style lying down) using a small vibrator on her clit, but she can have an orgasm in just about every position we've tried.


That is our "fail-safe position" when nothing else will work (I use my finger instead of a vibe), but we can use any position that gives her direct clitoral stimulation. Spooning works (with my finger on her clit), on the edge of the bed with her legs on my shoulders while I stand (we use a Liberator wedge to get her at the right height, and she uses a small vibe on her clit).

The only position where she does not need direct stimulation is her on top because her clit is stimulated my the base of my c**k. The other thing that "sends" her in this position is, after a bit and she is ready, I kiss and suck her tits (they are on the small side which I LOVE!!). When I start that she has a huge orgasm in about 3 minutes!! Any other ladies out there like that!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I never fully orgasmed until I met my husband 11 years ago. We are now seeprated (unfortunatly), but working on reconsiling. I'm hoping to ahve him move back in soon. 

All I want for xmas this year is my husband to move back in. 

Making passionate love to him would be a dream right now!!


----------



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

Most of the women i was with before i was married seemed to be able to orgasm with them on top the easiest. My wife however can only have an orgasm thru intercourse once i have performed oral on her and brought her to orgasm. Then, her favorite position is missionary as she can have multiple orgasms once being brought to orgasm thru oral.


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

ryansdad said:


> Most of the women i was with before i was married seemed to be able to orgasm with them on top the easiest. My wife however can only have an orgasm thru intercourse once i have performed oral on her and brought her to orgasm. Then, her favorite position is missionary as she can have multiple orgasms once being brought to orgasm thru oral.


Sounds like she needs a lot of clitoral stimulation, like myself. Has she tried stimulating herself with her hand during intercourse? That's what works for me and it takes some of the pressure/work off of my H. The O's are very intense too! (I have multiples this way as well) I'm sure getting/giving oral all the time is wonderful, but it might be nice every once in awhile for her to cum without needing oral first.


----------



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, she will use her hand either when i am doing oral on her or if we r just having intercourse with no oral, then she will use her hand with me inside her to orgasm. When we first got together, she was shy about doing that, but i would just take her hand and put it there when going down on her and after that, had no issues with it.:smthumbup:
And she says the same thing as other ladies who have posted. That the o's she has from oral and using her hand are shorter, but then when i get inside her via missionary position is when she has multiples and "cant stop" coming!


----------

